# Second day on the job: Cashier stress.



## Perkins

So today was my second day on the job. Well, technically third since last week I only got an hour of register duty but it doesn't really count. Anyway... I currently work at a fast food joint and the registers we handle are touch-screen. I'm still relatively new (obviously) and I often have to rely on the more experienced co-workers to help me. Well, today I had 4 hours of register duty and it was rough. I had trouble trying to find the correct, accurate button(s) to press that pertained to a guest's order and often a lot of the time guests orders are a complicated matter when they order a lot of items and ask you to customize it by withholding condiments or toppings. That sort of thing, you know. And sometimes the register wouldn't react to the buttons I pressed, which was scary! 

So... needles to say I encountered a lot of those customers, and more often than not I had to say to the guest, "One moment" and had to go get a co-worker to come help me. I felt so embarrassed, especially when I noticed one co-worker in particular rolling his eyes at me and clearly being annoyed with me. It's clear he doesn't have the patience with newbies like myself, and he also made it very clear how vacuous he found me when I kept making mistakes. This pissed me off but I knew better than to say anything. And quite frankly, I don't really blame him for thinking that way about me since I'm sure I did come across as an idiot. But still, it offends me. Whatever. 

As for mistakes, I unfortunately messed up a couple times when at least 2 customers payed with a food stamp card. As a result, these mistakes were then deducted from my salary. And I messed up with an order and a beverage, I believe. I could tell the supervisor got annoyed with me a couple times. 

I distinctly recall at least a couple of times where I was on the verge of losing it because it got to be so overwhelming, but thankfully it didn't happen. Still, it's very stressful and I can always feel my adrenaline pumping whenever a customer comes up to my till. It's so nerve-wracking! I'm always super nervous and stressed whenever I'm there or on my way to work I always dread it. 

I just want very much for the newbie novelty to wear off and hopefully do the job well without pissing people off. 

Sigh. I'm not looking forward to going back tomorrow. But I'm glad I went and suffered today, because if I didn't, I'd likely suffer tomorrow as well. I'm hoping tomorrow will be kinder. Hoping.


----------



## Just Lurking

If your supervisor and co-worker were making that big a deal about you on your second day, then they are a pair of impatient pricks.

You will get used to it. If you feel frazzled with a customer, just tell them you're new and still getting used to things, and remember to take deep breaths to counter the nervousness.


----------



## Perkins

Thank you for your reply. And yes, it's clear that some employees lack the patience that is needed for training a newcomer. It's upsetting, but not surprising. It's bound to happen. 

And thank you for your advice. I always try to remember to inform the guests that I am new and to bear with me. Unfortunately some don't realize that handling the register is harder than it looks. I just can't wait for the novelty to wear off.


----------



## losteternal

Stick at It, It Sounds like you are doing Well despite being surrounded by unhelpful people. Hats off to you, i couldnt Do It.


----------



## glamourpuss80

Ugh. I feel your pain. It's so hard being new and having to ask people for help. I hate feeling incompetent and having to ask people for help, because most of them get really annoyed if you ask. I probably would have quit by now if I was you. Good for you though. I do disagree with your supervisor deducting pay since you are so new though.


----------



## relentlessfighter

I'm on the same boat. Just 2 weeks and so much to handle, and this is my first job. And yesterday my boss gave me a dressing down too, and kind of threatening to fire me. Taken an off today. I understand how tough it is to ask for help or advice, and they don't help. But it is important to stick around. For the long run. Kudos to you for putting up a fight! Stay put


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Perkins said:


> I felt so embarrassed, especially when I noticed one co-worker in particular rolling his eyes at me and clearly being annoyed with me. It's clear he doesn't have the patience with newbies like myself, and he also made it very clear how vacuous he found me when I kept making mistakes. This pissed me off but I knew better than to say anything. And quite frankly, *I don't really blame him for thinking that way about me *since I'm sure I did come across as an idiot. But still, it offends me. Whatever.


No, you should blame him. He's a s***.

Everybody has to start somewhere. He's being unreasonable. I've worked in retail, believe me there really is no excuse for his attitude.



> As for mistakes, I unfortunately messed up a couple times when at least 2 customers payed with a food stamp card. As a result, these mistakes were then *deducted from my salary*. And I messed up with an order and a beverage, I believe. I could tell the supervisor got annoyed with me a couple times.


That's ****ed! There are laws against that kind of thing in my country. It's their responsibility to provide you with proper training.

I say stick this job out for a while until you can find another one. They don't deserve your time.


----------



## Perkins

Thanks for the replies, everyone. Unfortunately yesterday turned out to be even worse than Sunday. I somehow managed to make the software system for the registers crash yesterday. It took 20 minutes for the system to go back to normal, too, which mean people had to wait a while before they could order. This was just one of the few times when the manager got pissed at me. But the good news is I'm beginning to get the hang of the register. Still, it was a rough day. Even some of the customers told me they could tell I wasn't having a good day, and could sense I was new. I can literally feel my co-workers' distaste for me whenever I walk through the kitchen or handle the floors. I manage to get dirty looks from a few of them or just get ignored when I greet them. But the good news is in spite of all that I didn't break down once! Instead the day just left me feeling depleted and embarrassed.

Honestly, if it continues like this for the next 3 weeks, I will very likely quit and look elsewhere for employment, because this is ridiculous.

I have to go back in today for another shift. We'll see how this one goes down.


----------



## Leafpool

I am so sorry you are going through this. I'd be the same way. It's beyond unfair and stupid how everyone is expected to get the hang of it instantly. Did all of those rude people get it right away or did they forget what it's like to be new? It makes me so mad people don't have any empathy to understand it takes longer for some of us, especially something as complicated as that.

I have a contract at Marks Work Wearhouse for 3 months and they told us to ask lots of questions but my supervisor wrote a comment about how I struggle with direction and need follow ups to much. It's just frustrating they expect me to be perfect and I've barely started.

I hope things get better for you or you find another job! I'm glad you're getting the hang out of it I doubt I ever would. It should be made less complicated then they make it!


----------



## Rabbitearsblog

I'm so sorry you had to go through this. I'm also a new cashier and I still struggle with trying to do this job, even though I have been there for over a month now. I usually get so stressed out about counting the money right that sometimes I mess up and I end up getting short or over so much money. But, I'm trying to hang in there and I have to constantly remind myself that this is just a job I need at the moment and that it's not a career job that I want for the rest of my life.


----------



## LadyApathy

I hope that one day all of us on here will get a job that we will actually enjoy. I just started as a cashier too and it sucks, so I know how you feel.


----------



## the collector

You seem pretty smart...ull get the hang of it ...just hang in there.


----------

